# No SE Exam Location in Maryland!?



## melonzai (Dec 20, 2021)

My application has been approved by the state board. But when I tried to register the SE Lateral exam in Maryland as what I did back to October Vertical exam, I found there is no exam location in Timonium area anymore. There are only a few of the exam locations across the nation. I knew PE exam is going to CPT, so this may be a reason why some states don't offer the huge exam center anymore. My question is the nearest exam location to me is Richmond, VA. Can I still register the exam under MD board, but take the exam in VA?


----------



## Tim - formerly @ NCEES (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes. Please see the following link on the NCEES website for more information - April 2022 PE Structural exam administration - NCEES.


----------



## melonzai (Dec 20, 2021)

Tim @ NCEES said:


> Yes. Please see the following link on the NCEES website for more information - April 2022 PE Structural exam administration - NCEES.
> 
> View attachment 26540


Thank you so much for the quick answer, Tim. I shall pay attention to their website. It is sad that they cancel the exam location near me


----------



## steel (Dec 20, 2021)

melonzai said:


> Thank you so much for the quick answer, Tim. I shall pay attention to their website. It is sad that they cancel the exam location near me


It's probably just not cost effective enough to have multiple exam locations in every state. In PA, they had three cities with test locations: Pittsburgh, Harrisburg, and Philadelphia. It was probably less than 10 SE takers, total.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Dec 20, 2021)

They've also got to have the testing center for 2 days for the SE...I imagine that some places only had the testing center open for the second SE day and the handful of poor souls taking it.


----------

